# Michaela Schaffrath hübscher An- und Einblick HQ x5



## armin (23 Okt. 2008)




----------



## Tokko (24 Okt. 2008)

für Gina.


----------



## henryIV (24 Okt. 2008)

Das hast Du genau richtig formuliert, ein einfach schöner Anblick.
Danke


----------



## Brian (24 Okt. 2008)

Sie ist eine ganz tolle Frau.


----------



## Katzun (24 Okt. 2008)

...hat auch nette filme gemacht 

:thx: armin


----------



## K-59 (25 Okt. 2008)

Danke für die attraktive Michaela! Ich mag sie, mir imponiert es wie sie den Sprung vom Pornostar zur Schauspielerin geschafft hat. Sie ist jemand der nicht da stehenbleibt wo er ist sondern der sich weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Buterfly (25 Okt. 2008)

katzun schrieb:


> ...hat auch nette filme gemacht




Die hat Filme gemacht?


----------



## Katzun (25 Okt. 2008)

wissenschaftliche dokumentar filme


----------



## mark lutz (26 Okt. 2008)

was eine traumfrau danke


----------



## osmanlii (26 Okt. 2008)

heißer feger dank dir


----------



## Kaelthas (26 Okt. 2008)

Danke. Lange nichts mehr von Ihr gesehen.


----------



## Trampolin (5 Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank,für die schönen Einblicke von Michaela(Gina)! Man ist ja eigentlich etwas noch freizügige Ein-und Ansichten von ihr gewohnt,aber diese,sind auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Weltenbummler (5 Juni 2010)

Eine super sexyFrau.


----------



## jcfnb (5 Juni 2010)

tolle Einblicke!!


----------



## Pretender (17 Apr. 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sehr, sehr SEXY

Pretender


----------



## posemuckel (17 Apr. 2011)

Auch im "Zweiten Leben" weiß Gina/Michaela zu gefallen.


----------



## schlumrk (8 Feb. 2015)

oh diese einblicke


----------



## Skippy73 (17 Okt. 2015)

Danke für sexy Michaela!


----------



## oberklatscher (4 Apr. 2016)

echt scharf ;-)


----------



## hutwelker (7 Apr. 2016)

tolle Frau,danke


----------



## hoke666 (31 Mai 2016)

Schön anzusehen!


----------



## wiggum (5 Okt. 2017)

die ist einfach nur super!


----------



## besimm (16 Mai 2020)

klasse frau danke


----------

